
Show HN: Sun finder, figure out where in the world or a region has good weather - anm89
http://www.nomadsunfinder.com/
======
anm89
I have been traveling for a few years, and I've come up with a system based on
creating custom excel spreadsheets to track what places have good weather at a
given time. This site attempts to automate that process.

Totally free, not attempting to monetize in any way. Took about 1 weeks to
make.

------
dakiol
Weird. The site tells me that the 3 best months to visit Barcelona are May,
June and July. I can tell you, that's the worst season in Barcelona. At least
June and July are too warm.

Good weather is not the same as hot weather. You should recalibrate that.

------
yashvanth
Look's interesting!

------
nikisweeting
Looks pretty sweet.

